# Why Is There A Confusion Between the Differences Between MBTI and Socionics?



## cass!ope!a (Sep 14, 2021)

The systems don't correlate 1 to 1, but there are tendencies of course; an LSI can be an ISTJ but also an INTJ or an ESTJ. An ENFP can be an IEE, EIE, ESE or maybe some other type.

The reason for the systems not strictly correlating is that while both MBTI and Socionics use the 8 types theorised by Carl Jung, both systems have changed some elements so that they no longer can be identified as Jung's original ideas. Overall the systems work very differently, and they were also developed by different people in different parts of the world.

So yeah, the first two functions of an ESI and ISFP may be the same, but are the descriptions of the functions the same? Do both types fit the same idea or overall type?
In the end I think that focusing on descriptions is more beneficial than strict 1 to 1 correlation.


----------

